# Good or Bad Experiences at Petco?



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

I thought about taking my dogs to go get groomed at Petco, but I did a little research, and a lot of people really don't like their grooming. Has anybody taken theirs? I was going to get them to do haircuts, but it's really expensive, especially for two big Goldens. I also didn't know if they would do a good job or not. Thoughts on this?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

My experience is that Petco is erratic. It all depends on which groomer you get, and they have high turnover. I've found I do better at smaller shops where the staff is stable and you can get to know who's good and how they handle your pet.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max has been groomed a few times at our local Petco. No haircut, just shampoo, brushed, nails and ears. Usually pay around $44.00. As Out West stated, quality depends on the groomer. 

For Max's most recent grooming, I took him to a local, small shop. Was a little more expensive, but was much happier with the results. Plus, no cage drying and no time in a cage at all. When he was finished, they just kept him behind the counter. 

Doubt if we will return to Petco for grooming.


----------

